# Should I try to build my own humidor out of wood?



## carpenter (Feb 20, 2011)

I have had this thought that I might try to build a good looking, fairly big humidor myself. I am very good when it comes to working with wood (not to brag) and thought it might be a great project to try. Of course I want to research as much as I can to make sure I get all of the specifications correct and use the right material. I was just wondering what other people's thoughts are. If any of you have any tips or if I should just give up this dream because it takes someone experienced with specialized equipment to build one.


----------



## gjcab09 (Jul 12, 2009)

Give it a crack!


----------



## rob51461 (Aug 19, 2010)

carpenter said:


> I have had this thought that I might try to build a good looking, fairly big humidor myself. I am very good when it comes to working with wood (not to brag) and thought it might be a great project to try. Of course I want to research as much as I can to make sure I get all of the specifications correct and use the right material. I was just wondering what other people's thoughts are. If any of you have any tips or if I should just give up this dream because it takes someone experienced with specialized equipment to build one.


 There are a lot of carpenters here, myself being one. I say go for it, the toughest thing will be getting materials for a reasonable price


----------



## Poneill272 (Oct 29, 2010)

Go for it!! I've been thinking about it too. Another member here recently built a nice cabinet type, had brass slides for trays and looked great!!!! He might chime in here too!


----------



## carpenter (Feb 20, 2011)

Does anyone have any good ideas of where to find the right wood. I kinda doubt I can find what I need at home depot.


----------



## JustOneMoreStick (Sep 21, 2009)

It depend what you are looking for If you are looking at a cabinet sized humi I think that Home Depot can order in the luan plywood (a substitute to Spanish cedar) but stay away from non Spanish cedar otherwise your sticks will take on the taste and smell of a sauna at the local Norwegian Hostel.

I cant think about any reason why you shouldnt try to build your own humi after all it is just an airtight wooden box.


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

My thoughts you can build in 2 phases an outside box of any would then line with 1/4" Spanish Cedar. In a way you are making a box inside another box. then it just depends on how in-depth you want to get. Glass should add some complexity then you may want to think about trays too. Many options comes down to how big how much time you want to put in it and $$$. Good luck and post pics as you go.


----------



## rob51461 (Aug 19, 2010)

Point and click brother. Also I would make the outer box complete then cut the lid off on a table saw to make things easier. also make sure to not get any glue on the inside of the cedar lining


----------



## carpenter (Feb 20, 2011)

rob51461 said:


> Point and click brother. Also I would make the outer box complete then cut the lid off on a table saw to make things easier. also make sure to not get any glue on the inside of the cedar lining


I have researched Spanish cedar online, I am always a little hesitant to buy offline because you can't hand pick your lumber.


----------



## Sigarz (Jul 29, 2006)

Definitely go for it, Ive dabbled in wood working myself. I built a large bookshelf with 6 drawers 2 of the drawers are humidors. look for a hardwood lumber distributor and see if they have Spanish cedar planks they can usually cut and plane to desired thickness, for 40 bucks you should be able to get enough for 2 large humis. just stay away from Rockler if you can, they are very pricey.

Good luck!


----------



## Dr BootyGrabber (Feb 11, 2011)

There are a few guys on Craigslist that sell red spanish cedar bulk lumber for cheap, not sure if they would ship but you can try and see? its like 5 bucks a board, this is what you should line the interior with of course



carpenter said:


> Does anyone have any good ideas of where to find the right wood. I kinda doubt I can find what I need at home depot.


----------



## HWiebe (Jul 13, 2010)

Poneill272 said:


> Go for it!! I've been thinking about it too. Another member here recently built a nice cabinet type, had brass slides for trays and looked great!!!! He might chime in here too!


That would be me.

Justin, I had the same idea that you had. I love working with wood and being able to combine my passions for carpentry and cigars made it one of the most enjoyable projects for me. Just do it. You wont regret it. It will probably end up costing you more than buying one but it will be 100% you.

The only advice I'd have for you is to design and draw the whole thing out before you start. I just winged it and got pretty lucky.

For some ideas see my build thread.


----------



## Poneill272 (Oct 29, 2010)

HWiebe said:


> That would be me.
> 
> Justin, I had the same idea that you had. I love working with wood and being able to combine my passions for carpentry and cigars made it one of the most enjoyable projects for me. Just do it. You wont regret it. It will probably end up costing you more than buying one but it will be 100% you.
> 
> ...


Yes that's right!!!! That would be you!!!!! I just didn't know how to spell your username off the top of my head!!!! I figured you would chime in soon bro!!!! :banana: Very nice cabinet!!!


----------



## ignite223 (Jan 11, 2009)

I have been considering building my own as well. I want to build a unit to hold 2000+ sticks, so I can get rid of several smaller units. I have a design and location and most important, my wife's blessing, but time is my biggest issue. Please post pictures as you go.


----------



## carpenter (Feb 20, 2011)

ignite223 said:


> I have been considering building my own as well. I want to build a unit to hold 2000+ sticks, so I can get rid of several smaller units. I have a design and location and most important, my wife's blessing, but time is my biggest issue. Please post pictures as you go.


Time is also an issue with me, haven't ran this idea past the wife yet. It might have to be a give and take thing in order to have her approval. My goal is to build something that will hold at least 500 sticks. I also want to build a smoking room which my wife might go for since she smokes cigarettes and hates going out in the garage in the middle of winter. I have lots of dreams hopefully I can do some of them. If I can get this humidor rolling I will make sure to take lots of pictures along the way.


----------



## ignite223 (Jan 11, 2009)

carpenter said:


> Time is also an issue with me, haven't ran this idea past the wife yet. It might have to be a give and take thing in order to have her approval. My goal is to build something that will hold at least 500 sticks. I also want to build a smoking room which my wife might go for since she smokes cigarettes and hates going out in the garage in the middle of winter. I have lots of dreams hopefully I can do some of them. If I can get this humidor rolling I will make sure to take lots of pictures along the way.


I understand the barter system, that's how I got my approval. I have already built a dresser and large glass kitchen cabinet which "earned" me an option to build something for myself. I would love a smoking room but that will NEVER happen.


----------



## HWiebe (Jul 13, 2010)

I was already designing a smoking room when the wife put an end to that. boo. Oh well. For the better really. I cannot afford to smoke any more than I already do.


----------



## bnbtobacco (Oct 18, 2010)

carpenter said:


> I have had this thought that I might try to build a good looking, fairly big humidor myself. I am very good when it comes to working with wood (not to brag) and thought it might be a great project to try. Of course I want to research as much as I can to make sure I get all of the specifications correct and use the right material. I was just wondering what other people's thoughts are. If any of you have any tips or if I should just give up this dream because it takes someone experienced with specialized equipment to build one.


You must give it a try with the help of the internet i am pretty sure that you could do it by yourself considering as you said that you are when it come to woods.

Wish you all the best for your humidor.


----------



## Stubby (Dec 6, 2010)

I got all my 1/4" spanish cedar through woodcraft. You can order online or go into the store. I spent about $150 to make a 75 count with 2 trays. I used red oak from home depot for the carcass of the box.

I made a large 300+ count for around $250 2 years ago. 

The spanish cedar sourced from woodcraft is your biggest expense other than time. I put a lot of time into making a perfect fit on the lid. Both my humidors hold at 69% with the proper amount of boveda packs for their size for about 5 months without a change.


----------



## HWiebe (Jul 13, 2010)

Hi Justin. Have you found any time to work on this project?opcorn:


----------



## bbasaran (Mar 20, 2011)

Well I got a feeling a nice project is on his way... XXL respect.


----------



## carpenter (Feb 20, 2011)

HWiebe said:


> Hi Justin. Have you found any time to work on this project?opcorn:


Not really, money is the main issue right now. I am constantly looking on craigslist for some cheap material though, i kinda doubt I will find some spanish cedar on there but you never know. I still want to build one though.


----------



## Stubby (Dec 6, 2010)

I just talked to the old wood shop teacher from my high school. He is going to look into getting me some Spanish Cedar wholesale for my next humidor build.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Hi Scott
My first big Humidor I built myself. It is my favorite and also it holds the best RH of any I have. Lots of satisfaction in building your own.

Good Luck be glad to help if you have any questions feel free to pm me.

Dave


----------



## Stubby (Dec 6, 2010)

smelvis said:


> Hi Scott
> My first big Humidor I built myself. It is my favorite and also it holds the best RH of any I have. Lots of satisfaction in building your own.
> 
> Good Luck be glad to help if you have any questions feel free to pm me.
> ...


Thanks Dave, I've already built 2 humidors, I'm just thinking of building another, and getting wood wholesale would be very nice. The humidor I want to build would be about $225ish buying from Home Depot and Woodcraft.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Stubby said:


> Thanks Dave, I've already built 2 humidors, I'm just thinking of building another, and getting wood wholesale would be very nice. The humidor I want to build would be about $225ish buying from Home Depot and Woodcraft.


Cool Bro

To bad you didn't live closer I have a shitload of salvaged oak I have already ran though the planer.

Good luck and give us a pictures of the progress that's always fun to see! We have a decent place in Portland for SC but shipping would kill the deal.


----------



## Stubby (Dec 6, 2010)

smelvis said:


> Cool Bro
> 
> To bad you didn't live closer I have a shitload of salvaged oak I have already ran though the planer.
> 
> Good luck and give us a pictures of the progress that's always fun to see! We have a decent place in Portland for SC but shipping would kill the deal.


I should be able to get it through Detroit Hardwood Suppliers at wholesale. That should shave a few bucks off the project. It was really the only big expense in the project at about twice the price of the oak I used.


----------

